# Tire chain size



## Chad Purdie (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi all!! The little Massey is working awesome but it needs some chains bad How do I get the correct size for a 12.4x28 tire. Much appreciated


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Look on ebay. They sell tractor chains by tire size. The european style work better than the "ladder" style. The next best is the ones that look like an H between side attachments. Don't know the name.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Chad Purdie said:


> Hi all!! The little Massey is working awesome but it needs some chains bad How do I get the correct size for a 12.4x28 tire. Much appreciated


A 12.4x28 tire uses a chain that measures 21"x123".


----------



## Chad Purdie (Jun 1, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> Look on ebay. They sell tractor chains by tire size. The european style work better than the "ladder" style. The next best is the ones that look like an H between side attachments. Don't know the name.


Sweet thx


----------



## Chad Purdie (Jun 1, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> A 12.4x28 tire uses a chain that measures 21"x123".


Ok perfect thank you so much!!


----------

